# Racing forum



## Crackle (9 Jul 2009)

Can we have a sub-forum for doping talk. I want the option of avoiding doping threads in the race section which should be just for racing, races, teams and tactics. Maybe it could be titled something more imaginatively than 'doping' to reflect that it's about improving the sport rather than focusing on the negative, like 'cycling reforms' forum or something?


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2009)

Actually, what about 'racing issues' as a title?


----------



## Will1985 (9 Jul 2009)

The WADA Hole


----------



## Shaun (9 Jul 2009)

I don't often read the Racing part of the forum, but would suggest putting a poll thread in there to ask the regulars what they think?

If the concensus is that they'd like a sub-forum I'll create it for you. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## yenrod (9 Jul 2009)

Its all in the same vein as racing..... Crack !


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2009)

I'll post to the sub forum if that's what the end result is.

I'm not entirely clear on what happens when "issues" arise as a result of people talking about riders with dodgy pasts, or ongoing investigations hanging over them (Valverde being a prime example) arise in discussion in the main forum, but I'd imagine that will become clear.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2009)

There's a poll here now, as suggested by Admin.


----------

